# 84W Blitz comparison



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

A while back I purchased BVH's 84W HID Blitz and he's been asking me for months to take a couple of beam shots at long range. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221118

It may be a while before I make it out for 600-800 yard beam shots but I've got a convenient power line tower positioned to the west of my driveway at 330+ yards depending on where I stand. Tonight it was about 335 yards.

This was just a quick toss 'em on the table, toss 'em on the tripod comparison but I figured the PH-50 is always a fun light and since the K3500R has been in a few recent threads I thought I'd use it also.


The Lights:

84W Blitz HID mod by BVH, PH-50, Microfire K3500R







Control (wide)





K3500R





PH-50





84W Blitz Mod from BVH








Control (zoomed)





K3500R





PH-50





84W Blitz Mod From BVH








The 84W Blitz is a literal light cannon and almost expected I guess. What blows my mind is the difference between the K3500R and the PH-50. The K3500R is no slouch imo. 

Enjoy the fresh beamies. I haven't seen many posted in the HID section for a while.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow the 84W Blitz is a beast! I never knew it was so large. What diameter is the reflector on that thing:thinking:? I wonder what throws farther that, or the Databank 70?……. 
 
Thanks for the beam shoots:thumbsup:, just one more to add in order to help with my collective picture of how lights stack up to one another.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

The reflector is 9.5"

70 P4s driven at nominal voltage would be about 12,600 emitter lumens. The 84W Blitz mod is around 9500 lumens. That said, I doubt the P4's would have any throw advantage over a the Blitz's single point source of light and large reflector. Actually, I believe it would fall well short of the Blitz in that area. 

Btw, these beam shots are almost perfectly exposed to match what the eye see's. If anything, I'd say they're maybe a half stop under exposed judging from the K3500.


----------



## Joe_torch (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice beam shoots & thanks for sharing!:twothumbs

Another good example to show how the PH50 illuminate distant object & still provide you much lateral vision!

The 84W Blitz is really amazing! How long can it run? I'm expecting to see the longer range beam shots.

Joe


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Paul! The Blitz sure has a very tight beam and hotspot. More than I realized. Makes me want to go out and put mine together. Just waiting on some parts from Lips.

Now for the 500 and 1000 Yard shots!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure Bob and it was fun to finally take some quick shots even if the location wasn't perfect. As you can tell, there is a whole bunch of ambient light on my street. Not only are there three prominent metal halide street lights, many people have their porch and garage lights on too. 

Your 84W HID Blitz mod does have an amazingly tight beam which I estimate at less than 3 degrees angle when comparing to other lights. Even the Costco doesn't seem to be as tight or have nearly as nicely shaped beam.

I feel fortunate that you actually let this thing out of captivity so that I could be enjoying it. You really out did yourself.


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2009)

gosh...this sure makes the hyperblitz look like hypoblitz:duh2:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

Joe_torch said:


> Another good example to show how the PH50 illuminate distant object & still provide you much lateral vision!






Yes, considering the size of the reflector, the PH-50 is some kind of bizarre superlight. It manages some impressive throw while still mixing abundant lumens into its large corona. Other than a slight electrode wire shadow, the corona is nearly flawless and even. There are enough lumens in the corona to light power lines (the thin lines themselves) at over 500 yards to the naked eye.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2460657&postcount=81









> *JoeTorch*
> The 84W Blitz is really amazing! How long can it run? I'm expecting to see the longer range beam shots.


The run-time is probably the second best thing about this light. It uses a 6400mah Li-po battery that doesn't ever get hot. Although I've never done a full run-time test, since I know the actual output and battery capacity it should run for very close to an hour at 84W or about 2.5 hours at the 35W setting.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a really nice set of beamshots. The Blitz is definitely a monster. I really need to find a ~10K lumen light for my collection..

I'm actually impressed the most by the PH50 from those three shots though.


----------



## Parker VH (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Patriot,
Thanks for the great beamshots, unbelievable What settings did you use on your camera for these beamshots?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

You're welcome and I'm glad you enjoyed them.


Settings were 8" F4.0 ISO/50 WB/Daylight


----------



## Joe_torch (Jun 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> The run-time is probably the second best thing about this light. It uses a 6400mah Li-po battery that doesn't never gets hot. Although I've never done a full run-time test, since I know the actual output and battery capacity it should run for very close to an hour at 84W or about 2.5 hours at the 35W setting.


Thanks for the information, Paul. Although it does look like huge, it isn't weight that heavy. Perhaps the relatviely light weight is the third beautiful of the 84W Blitz.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

Not that I'd be back packing it around but the weight is very nice. It's 1/2 the weight of the Costco HID and just 2 lbs heavier than the Polarion.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

Illum said:


> gosh...this sure makes the hyperblitz look like hypoblitz:duh2:





lol....well, I'm not so sure about that. Mark's Hyperblitz is double the lumens of this light so in that regard the BVH Blitz mod comes up short. If we just consider max lux or throw, this light probably has the advantage and throws a brighter more narrow hot spot. 

The closest illustration that I'm able to find is in the 2008 Shootout Thread. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199730

There, an "80W" (not sure if this it verified or not) Costco is seen directly in the next frame with the HyperBlitz. As you can see, the 80W Costco is a little bit brighter on the power line tower itself. If I take into account that the BVH Blitz mod has both a slightly larger and better reflector than the Costo and has also been verified at a true 84W, then it should have a distint throw advantage over both the 80W Costo and Hyperblitz.


----------



## BVH (Jun 26, 2009)

Paul, the Costco 80 is verified at 80 Watts and running a Fatboy.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I figured someone would know. Come to think of it, that's one of your creations too, correct?


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Patriot.

Had some questions in regards to the Blitz84 maybe you could answer?

Is that bulb a H4 or H7?
If it is a H4, do you think one would fit in my Ti-Mega for a super throw beam?
What colour temp is the bulb?

You stated 9000+Lumens? WOW

I need this power for my Ti-Mega


----------



## Patriot (Jul 4, 2009)

This looks to be an H7 type bulb but BVH would have to verify that. The base was modded to fit the blitz. The color temperature on low is about 4600-4800K and on high it's about 4200K

Hey, if you're going to do something with the Ti Mega, I would ask Bob what recipe he used for the 80W Costo in his "Heavy Iron Beam Shots" thread. I know it uses a Fatboy but I don't know which ballast he used. Either the Ti Mega or blitz have a beam that's about twice as tight as the VT so I think you'd really enjoy it. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224136


----------



## BVH (Jul 4, 2009)

My Costco uses one of the upgrade 75 watt ballasts that I bought from Xeray when he offered one ballast for each 50 Watt Xeray owned. I had three at the time and bought 3. 

As far as the bulbs go, for some reason, I have not been able to remember what base is what number. The bulb in the Blitz was modified by removing the metal flange from the front of the ceramic material. The ceramic itself, was not modded. I hand-machined two plastic bushings to fit into each other and into the bore of the Blitz and tightly around the ceramic base. The result was a nice tight, hand-pressed fit.

The bulb in my Costco is the Fatboy. IIRC, no mods needed. I believe I shimmed it out a bit.

Below are 3 pics of the H4 (?) bulb used in the Blitz. There was a large metal flange on the nose of it that I removed. Fourth pic is of the Fatboy with it's P32d base. Flash, if you need a Fatboy for your TiMega mod, let me know. That is the bulb to use. No need for the H4. I will sell you one as soon as I get my stock.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy Moly!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 6, 2009)

Patriot did any of your neighbors com outside or take a look at the "huge amount of light being produced on the street"?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

No flash, I tend to do those types of shots later in the evening to minimize my exposure. One lady was walking her dog but just said hello. Additionally I try to only leave the light on as long as necessary to get the shot, then I quickly shut the light off. It is a concern because that tower is actually directly behind the last house at the end of the street. I don't now if you can see that the street curves deeply to the left but because of that when I light up the tower it acts as a huge reflector right into their back yard.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome beamshots Patriot! BVH's HID Blitz is unbelievable. Its beam is so tightly collimated that it almost resembles a short arc light.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome beamshots! :twothumbs


----------



## windstrings (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats a good name for the Blitz!.... that beamshot is worth mounting as a screensaver!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

windstrings said:


> Thats a good name for the Blitz!.... that beamshot is worth mounting as a screensaver!




....um, you mean "light cannon?" I was going to call it the BVH light cannon but remembered that UK took that name a long time ago. :candle: 

BVH Blitz will have to do unless I can think of something better.


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

also, remember that LarryK developed this style of light. I simply copied the shell and installed my components.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

BVH said:


> also, remember that LarryK developed this style of light. I simply copied the shell and installed my components.





Oh really? I didn't even know that Bob. I thought it was a JetSkiMark idea originally. I never even realized LarryK made one in this style.

Live and learn.


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

JetSkiMark made the very first one using a very small plastic Pelican waterproof case as the battery box for his 360 Watt (or was it 400 Watt?) incandescent Blitz. LarryK has a thread on here somewhere showing his. He's where I got the line on the Radio Shack project box as the battery & ballast box.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

Just wanted to give the HID folks a fair chance and mention that I'm "passing on the torch" so to speak. This Blitz mod is up for sale in the Customs and mods section.


----------



## Sway (Nov 13, 2009)

Um’ not trying to steal anybody's thunder but this is the original HID project box Blitz Circa 2004.

















Thought you may enjoy a little blast from the past :nana:

Later
Kelly


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy smoke!! 

Awesome shots.

Although I gotta say, the Polarion still impresses the pants off me... oo:


----------



## windstrings (Nov 14, 2009)

The Voice of Reason said:


> Holy smoke!!
> 
> Awesome shots.
> 
> Although I gotta say, the Polarion still impresses the pants off me... oo:



My 35W L35 is impressive too, until you see more.
While the L35 and Polarion all have thier merits based on the class they are in, the one class they are not in is with the Blitz!
The 35W lights are great and I compare them to hunting with a deer rifle.
The Deer rifle is all you need for deer and anything more is just excess and will cause too much damage. But when you go hunting for Elephants, you don't take a deer gun.... Thats when these big boys come into play.

The Barnburner is worthy of comparison, but still does not compare to the throw of the Mule or the Blitz.

It really sickens you and ruins you to play with these big boys cause it makes the other ones seem pale.

If it weren't for the lightweight and easy practicle usability, I would never use my 35W when I have access to the other.

The Mule has 4 hours runtime at 35W "which outperforms the L35 in brightness by about 50%" and when in 80W mode kills the Barnburner for Throw and still maintains 2 - 2.5 hours of runtime with its 12AH LiPo batteries.

While I haven't put my hands on one yet, according to the pics, the Blitz has an edge on the Mule for throw and put the Barnburner back a notch yet farther.

While the Barnburner is totally awesome for lighting a seriously big area at 200 - 300 yards, it lacks in pinpoint focus and therefore is less desirable for long distance throw as compared to the Mule and the Blitz.

Its funny to talk this way about such noble lights, but the fact of the matter is..... when it comes to throw.... there are some new players in town and these players cannot be compared to the 35W class i your talking about sheer performance.
Agreed, there are few "prettier or cooler looking" lights than the Polarion.
And its hard to get the lumen output the Polarion gives through such a small reflector. But where the Polorion shines in small diameter size, it loses in overall length.

When the L35's beam is placed inside the beam of the Barnburner, its barely notable until you get into the hotspot, then its gone.

But L35's beam completely disappears as if it doesn't exist when placed anywhere inside the beam of the Mule.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 27, 2009)

Are there any particularly good threads specifically featuring specs and pics of the HID Mule? Unfortunately, a search of the term "HID Mule" only brings up page after page of links to windstrings' sig line.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 27, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Are there any particularly good threads specifically featuring specs and pics of the HID Mule? Unfortunately, a search of the term "HID Mule" only brings up page after page of links to windstrings' sig line.




Try here.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 27, 2009)

windstrings said:


> Try here.



Thanks, windstrings.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 4, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Just wanted to give the HID folks a fair chance and mention that I'm "passing on the torch" so to speak. This Blitz mod is up for sale in the Customs and mods section.




Hey dude.. just wanted you to know your PM box is full and wont accept any more messages....


----------



## Patriot (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Windy. Apparently my supporter subscription ran out but I never received an email stating that it was almost over. Anyhow, I lost my 50 extra spaces and have to renew. Made some space in the meantime.


----------

